# Padded flannel shirts



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to have these shirts but chucked them all out a couple of years ago as they were worn out, it seems they are now a fashion item, but I feel the chill when sat in the van in winter so I thought I'd get some more, I have so far ordered and sent back two lots, sizes and descriptions wrong each time.

All I want is 100% cotton shirt and lining, not bothered about the padding, but nylon makes me itch, but they come as brushed nylon, with a fleece lining, what do you have to do to get what you want these days, I saw some in a shop yesterday £15 each so tried one on, I'm XXL, it fitted nice except it was too short, 30" top to bottom, XXL should begin at 33" 

Am I expecting too much?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In Portugal last year the unpadded fleece ones were all the rage. I bought a couple and wear them over a cotton t-shirt.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have one nearby try Mole Country Stores or Mole Valley / Mole Avon or whatever - in Romsey it was Scats and is now Mole Country I think....

http://www.molecountrystores.co.uk/our-products/clothing-footwear

They stock farm supplies and such items are very popular with the farming and the horsey and shooting communities so that is a very good place to look - I have several in varying thicknesses and would not be wthout them in the winter......


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know if there's any left local to you but Aldi were doing some.


Malcolm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert picked his up at Aldi

He uses them to work around the house and garden

Lately though they are fleece lined rather than quilted, which he doesn’t like

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Now for my next quilting venture....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I so agree with you, Kev, about not finding things you want nowadays. I was only reminiscing the other day about the M&S of old. You used to be able to go into that store and get virtually anything to keep you warm and dry, or cool and comfortable and still smart. From socks to hats they had it all. I often feel a letter to their managing director coming on about how successful they were when they clothed us from top to bottom in quality merchandise that lasted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We went to one of the smaller M&Ss about a month ago, looking for a stocking filler (dunno why legs aren't good enough anymore > ) it was time for a bite so we went up to the small restaurant, Liz ordered Cauliflower cheese, I went with the fision chups option, Lizs arrived first :roll: and although the top was slightly burnt it wasn't very warm, then mine arrived, so they took Lizs back, with something approaching an apology, tried mine, the chips were barely warm, fish took the skin off my mouth :roll: Lizs cam back, a different dish, nice and hot, I mentioned mine and basically got ignored while Liz got a slightly better apology and was told it happened a lot :roll: at that I lost it, but kept quiet, so I took a picture of mine as I thought for the price it was more kids meal, see pictures below, and I intended to take it further once home, which I did.

I emailed M&S, got the one person with a brain, she asked me if I had the receipt (oh yes) and I told her I had a picture of the meal too, which I could forward to her, I got an email back within the hour, she said she would have complained too, the meal should have had a bigger fish and certainly more chips, and of course should have been prepared and delivered better, and when there was a problem, it should have been attended to properly, or refunded then and there, and I would be receiving M&S voucher for the cost of both meals even though we had eaten them.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I used to have these shirts but chucked them all out a couple of years ago as they were worn out, it seems they are now a fashion item, but I feel the chill when sat in the van in winter so I thought I'd get some more, I have so far ordered and sent back two lots, sizes and descriptions wrong each time.
> 
> All I want is 100% cotton shirt and lining, not bothered about the padding, but nylon makes me itch, but they come as brushed nylon, with a fleece lining, what do you have to do to get what you want these days, I saw some in a shop yesterday £15 each so tried one on, I'm XXL, it fitted nice except it was too short, 30" top to bottom, XXL should begin at 33"
> 
> Am I expecting too much?


Do you still wear your: Old Red Flannel Drawers? similar to the ones that Maggie wore?

Just Wonderin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got em on speshly for you mate, moth holes and all, wanna peek, Smilie Smilie Smilie


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Got em on speshly for you mate, moth holes and all, wanna peek, Smilie Smilie Smilie


No emojis. Shock

Love it, how very considerate. Wink (glad I spelt that rite)

Terry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We went to one of the smaller M&Ss about a month ago, looking for a stocking filler (dunno why legs aren't good enough anymore > ) it was time for a bite so we went up to the small restaurant, Liz ordered Cauliflower cheese, I went with the fision chups option, Lizs arrived first :roll: and although the top was slightly burnt it wasn't very warm, then mine arrived, so they took Lizs back, with something approaching an apology, tried mine, the chips were barely warm, fish took the skin off my mouth :roll: Lizs cam back, a different dish, nice and hot, I mentioned mine and basically got ignored while Liz got a slightly better apology and was told it happened a lot :roll: at that I lost it, but kept quiet, so I took a picture of mine as I thought for the price it was more kids meal, see pictures below, and I intended to take it further once home, which I did.
> 
> I emailed M&S, got the one person with a brain, she asked me if I had the receipt (oh yes) and I told her I had a picture of the meal too, which I could forward to her, I got an email back within the hour, she said she would have complained too, the meal should have had a bigger fish and certainly more chips, and of course should have been prepared and delivered better, and when there was a problem, it should have been attended to properly, or refunded then and there, and I would be receiving M&S voucher for the cost of both meals even though we had eaten them.


M&S catering has gone right off . I think I've had serious complaints the last 3 times I've been in and now I no longer go there. Their cake tastes like cardboard, their breakfast egg tastes like nuked shaving foam and I don't remember what the other item I complained about was. All Ping food, sugarless and saltless. Disgusting.

Ditto with the clothing. I can go in there with money begging to be spent, to no avail. Primark quality with a bigger price tag. Cheap and nasty luminous dyes. (I dread to think how harmful to the human body some of those dyes must be! Think cancer!) Tailored for skinny arms and legs and Chinese proportions. Inconsistent sizing and styled for anyone but their traditional audience. Pity no-one caters for the over 50's anymore. M&S management still gagging for a young audience, most of whom wouldn't be seen dead carrying an M&S bag, but unable to grasp the fact.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> No emojis. Shock
> 
> Love it, how very considerate. Wink (glad I spelt that rite)
> 
> Terry


Yeah, but you spelled Right Wrongly Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yeah, but you spelled Right Wrongly Terry


Thought it would appeal to your sense of humour......... wrong.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It did mate, it did, but you slyly left me an opening to extract the urine.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev, when temps drop I reach for either corded or denim shirts. They are much warmer but do take up more room in the waistband.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have both, but still feel cold, legs are worse, but they feel warm to the touch:roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife ranges her tops in colour code. My shirts go from short sleeved summer to long fleecy and heavy winter. It's so easy to just grab at whatever end the weather dictates. Plus socks in top summer drawer and thicker winter socks in lower drawer. Seemples.
Until some visiting well meaning sis in law decides otherwise.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why do I always read the thread heading as _*Padded cell*_ :surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shoulda gone to Specsavers Jan.

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Why do I always read the thread heading as _*Padded cell*_ :surprise:


Because you are typing within one!>>>>


----------

